# Wait for it...



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Shrieks in terror* That is quite amusing.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Aiiigh! Thcary! I think I jutht thwallowed my tongue!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

A ghost! I think I saw a ghost!


----------

